
Clj-kondo: a linter for Clojure code that sparks joy - Borkdude
https://github.com/borkdude/clj-kondo
======
robertfw
I just started using this (using integration with (spac)emacs), and it does
indeed spark joy. I have been performing some refactoring today and it made my
life much, much easier.

I'm still working out how to configure it to avoid false positives on some
custom macros, but so far I'm all smiles

~~~
thenonameguy
Put something like this in your .clj-kondo/config.edn:
[https://gist.github.com/thenonameguy/d9f13155b2996e7d672542c...](https://gist.github.com/thenonameguy/d9f13155b2996e7d672542c5c84a0895#file-
config-edn-L4)

